
Ask HN: News aggregrator sites for mechanical engineers - kabouseng
So HN has been invaluable as a source of news, blogs, guides and general tips relevant to our industry.<p>I have a mechanical engineering colleague and was wondering if there are similar sites like HN for mechanical engineering related news. I know HN itself is a pretty rare and high quality site, but you never know.<p>I am aware of the reddit groups &#x2F;r&#x2F;engineering and &#x2F;r&#x2F;MechanicalEngineering, but is there any other similar sites?
======
richardboegli
Great question.

I've never seen the need. Having a variety of tech sites usually gets the
larger mechanical projects as everything is leading to Mechatronics anyway.

Exactly what kind of Mechanical engineering specialisation are they looking
at?

~~~
kabouseng
Well they are more in the traditional mechanical engineering fields, namely
petro-chemical, mining, transport, hvac etc. Or rather lets say heavy
industrial.

Usually these industries are serviced by trade magazines, usually you can only
get a hard copy, so very little online presence, and very little community
participation (forums, user submitted content etc.)

~~~
richardboegli
OK, Heavy Engineering (Construction and Production)

The first few that come to mind... (some are paid subscription)

[http://www.rigzone.com/](http://www.rigzone.com/)

[http://www.upstreamonline.com/](http://www.upstreamonline.com/)

[http://www.gulfpub.com](http://www.gulfpub.com)

[http://www.lngworldnews.com/](http://www.lngworldnews.com/)

[http://www.manmonthly.com.au/](http://www.manmonthly.com.au/)

[http://www.eng-tips.com/](http://www.eng-tips.com/) (all engineering forum)

[http://www.australianmining.com.au/news/](http://www.australianmining.com.au/news/)

[http://www.hydrocarbonprocessing.com/](http://www.hydrocarbonprocessing.com/)

~~~
kabouseng
Thank you very much, I'll pass the links on to my colleague.

